

Reasons why CSS sucks - grey-area
http://www.raizlabs.com/graiz/2006/09/25/ten-reasons-why-css-sucks/

======
dtech
This is from 2006 which is not indicated in the title.

Some of the problems have been solved in the meantime. Also it's a long list
of complaints without alternatives or suggestions.

